# Deformed Puppies?



## Adrienne (Oct 1, 2009)

My sister's chihuahua finally had her puppies yesterday. There are six in total but the problem is that two, a boy and a girl, were born without their front legs




. It's so sad bc they're newborns and oh so tiny! They're getting around fine right now as they use their hindlegs to push themselves around towards her to eat but I don't know what else think. Would it really be humane to let them get older (even though they're striving right now) if they'll need constant care? I know it's possible for them to live but what kind of life would they have if we couldn't find someone who really cared?

My sister had plans to give them away and so far already have homes for the other four but we don't know anyone we could entrust to care for those two with real dedication.

ETA: I do wanna say that we feel every form of life deserves a chance and in no way do we want to put them to sleep but my sister doesn't have to the time nor the resources to give them the life she wants for them to have. And I did find this video.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 1, 2009)

oh those poor little things.

I've heard of many dogs who've been in car accidents living relatively normal lives with wheels attached to their front half to allow them to move around independently...

but to be honest I don't have any experience with anything like this and I don't know what to suggest!

I bet they're cute though


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh they're sooo adorable. They're only about four inches long.


----------



## Aprill (Oct 1, 2009)

Aww If I lived in that area I would so take one or both. You will find someone to care for them..God put them here for a reason


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 1, 2009)

Try to find a no-kill shelter, i am sure someone will adopt them.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 1, 2009)

^^ I'll definitely look into that. Apparently there's a good shelter with a very strict no kill policy so I'll look there.


----------



## Rebbierae (Oct 1, 2009)

There's a guy in a neighborhood I drive through every day for work, and he has a little white yip yip dog, who either doesn't have front legs or they don't work right...and he has a cute little 'doggie wheel chair' for the little guy (or girl). I see them out for walks all the time, and the doggie just cruises around with no problems. That would be a great option, but again, you have to find someone with the time and the love and the heart to care for them.

Good luck--I will be thinking about the little sweeties, and hope that they find someone to love them soon!


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 1, 2009)

Sandra Bullock always adopts animals that are short 1 or 2 legs.

Not to say that you should contact her, but it appears that there are pet owners like her and the gentleman that Rebbierae refered to, that really want to have animals that require extra care.


----------



## akathegnat (Oct 1, 2009)

What area do you live in or does she?


----------



## Geek (Oct 1, 2009)

Are they purebred and interbred? I've heard of things like that when the mom and the son have puppies together.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *akathegnat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What area do you live in or does she? I live in Spartanburg SC. I did find a shelter in the next city over so I'm gonna check in with them.

Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are they purebred and interbred? I've heard of things like that when the mom and the son have puppies together. Nope. My sister got her female chihuahua with documentation from a certified and recommended breeder. She got a stud so they're not related so I don't know what happened. I got a bad feeling that the father was probably a interbred .


----------



## Karren (Oct 2, 2009)

I've seen where they have made front and rear wheel chairs for dogs out of skate boards and the like.. The no kill shelter is a great idea if the accept them..


----------



## mollydolly (Oct 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wfhb0CkCSm0

maybe they can be famous and get jobs in harry potter like this one.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 3, 2009)

Ppl adopt puppies all the time regardless of deformities. Just advertise and somebody'll take them.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 4, 2009)

Poor little puppies ! I think putting them up for adoption is a good idea, or the shelter.


----------



## Lucy (Oct 5, 2009)

send one to me!! LOL


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 6, 2009)

Aw, I almost didn't want to read this post because it just breaks my heart to hear about dogs/puppies who have some sort of disability. Dogs are very tolerant of pain, and they don't complain...it must be hard to see them like that. But I definitely agree with what others have suggested...the shelter with a no-kill policy would be a great idea. Maybe you could also post online on craigslist or something, and say you're looking for owners who are willing to adopt the puppies and take the time to give them the special care they need. Since they're small, it may not be too hard to build little wheels for them from toys and attach them to straps like those dog leashes that go around the dog's body. I saw something like that on TLC where the owners built the dog a wheelchair from a tonka truck and dog leash straps.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif send one to me!! LOL Aww if I could I so would lol!


----------



## Andi (Oct 7, 2009)

wow, I have never heard of this or seen anything like it (and my dad is a veterinarian, not sure if heÂ´s ever seen this?)

If your sisterÂ´s deformed puppies are like the ones in the video, happy and otherwise healthy , I donÂ´t think it should be a problem to find a home for them. I know here they would be put to sleep because people wouldnÂ´t want a deformed puppy (animal shelters are kind of a sad place here).

But to be honest I would give one of them a home if I could!


----------

